# HELP! Resuce Situation in Kentucky



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

I come down to visit my dad for the holiday and I find out something horrible. A friend of the family is a retired feeder breeder, my boyfriend and I actually got a pair of rats from him back in Febuary and at that time he was taking care of his rats really well, had a nice set up for them and they were healthy. 

Since then he's had to move and for some reason can't keep take care of his rats anymore. So now they are kept oustide, in Kentucky, during the summer where the temperature has been reaching ninety degrees with eighty to ninety percent humidty on a daily basis, in wood and plexiglass tanks. I haven't seen the rats myself, but according to my dad and his girlfriend he has about twenty+ hairless rats in these tanks on his porch and they are not in good shape at all. From what I've been told these rats have bite wounds, absecesses, URIs, eye infections, are malnourished and god knows what else wrong with them. He's admitted that he can't afford to keep his rats anymore, but doesn't know what to do with them. My dad and his girlfriend took in one of the older males that was in better shape than the others and are treating him for what they've been told is a chonic eye infection and an abcess, but neither I nor they have the room or the funds to take on twenty+ sick rats. 

I've found two rescues close-ish to the area (one about two hours away in Louisville and one about four hours away in Indy) that I'm going to get in touch with. I'm also going to post on the livejournal Ratties community and Goosemoose and see if anyone can help. But if anyone here would be able to help out these guys, please don't hesitate. I'll probably find out more details over the next couple of days (exact number of rats, conditions, etc), but I'm really worried about them and the heat. If anyone can help out please, please get in contact with me these babies need to get out of this situation ASAP.


----------

